# DO YOU PLAN ON DRIVING HALLOWEEN WEEKEND?



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I just received that email frpm uber..

Just wondering the pros and cons of driving?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I do, since weekends are the busiest days here, and I plan on driving for all of them unless I have something else going on.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I will not be driving Halloween Thanksgiving Christmas New Years Eve New Year's Day St Patrick's Day Easter Sunday.

As an independent contractor I am bound by my own schedule and may not fit directly into plans made by other people without force.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Last year was very busy with good surge until 3:00am. 
This year there are 10x more drivers, but it may still be good. 
The down side... glitter. I am fitting seat covers this year.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't want to deal with fake blood, makeup, glitter and puke. Too much bullshit. Surge is shit in Orlando. 75 cents per mile isn't enough to get my backseat ****ing wrecked.

I'll get up early Sunday and get in a full day hauling people home from hotels and to there cars.

I'm going to enjoy Halloween and have some fun.

I've been downtown at 2-3 am in the middle of a 3.5x and always get a standard fare then poof its gone. So that's why I'm not placing any faith on the "Halloween surge".


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes I will be driving HALLOWEEN WEEKEND .read this below from uber Las Vegas Team I don't know about your town.
HIGH DEMAND ON HALLOWEEN

EARN UP TO $35/HR IN GROSS FARES


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If they emailed saying hey were increasing the rate this weekend to $1.75 a mile to make it worth your while. I'd probably change my plans.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uberx Vegas said:


> Yes I will be driving HALLOWEEN WEEKEND .read this below from uber Las Vegas Team I don't know about your town.
> HIGH DEMAND ON HALLOWEEN
> 
> EARN UP TO $35/HR IN GROSS FARES


In San Diego they are saying $25/HR Gross. 
I always earn $25/hr gross. It is the actual net that kills me.

I will probably work more hours on the 31st. Depends on the income and how sloppy the drunks are. I am not hauling any potential barfers. I will scrutinize the potential pax carefully.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> In San Diego they are saying $25/HR Gross.
> I always earn $25/hr gross. It is the actual net that kills me.
> 
> I will probably work more hours on the 31st. Depends on the income and how sloppy the drunks are. I am not hauling any potential barfers. I will scrutinize the potential pax carefully.


In my city they said $45/hr


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Which is $25 net at best.

My average trip is 20 mins + pick up time @ $6-8 not counting a good 10-30 mins between pings.

Hard to have a high per hour average in this area.

Good luck


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

When Uber sends you a text that asks if you are driving on Halloween, reply no. If everyone did this, they would be forced to come back with guarantees.


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> When Uber sends you a text that asks if you are driving on Halloween, reply no. If everyone did this, they would be forced to come back with guarantees.


gurantees what? LOL. we are trying to make our car payments do you know what does that mean? By working just one day just Halloween I will be able to earn enough money to make my car payment for the rest of next month.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uberx Vegas said:


> gurantees what? LOL


By answering a survey with "no" does not mean you still cannot drive. It's just a way to guarantee you'll make more money. Sorry that you rely on Uber to make your car payment.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Uberx Vegas said:


> gurantees what? LOL. we are trying to make our car payments do you know what does that mean? By working just one day just Halloween I will be able to earn enough money to make my car payment for the rest of next month.


Uber loves drivers like you.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I just received that email frpm uber..
> 
> Just wondering the pros and cons of driving?


If you're going to drive Friday and Saturday night, get yourself a canvas drop cloth, launder it once or twice to soften it up, then cover the seats of your jalopy. The glitter queens don't giveashit about the appearance of you car, but you should.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit I net over $40 an hour so I better take night off so I don't lose money.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> Shit I net over $40 an hour so I better take night off so I don't lose money.


No one nets $40 per hour driving for Uber, but your point is well taken.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not driving Halloween night. Spending time with my daughter, and eating all the candy that she shouldn't be eating.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> No one nets $40 per hour driving for Uber, but your point is well taken.


Actually, last week it was almost $50 an hour. Well according to my Uber earnings email anyways.

I was on fire


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber tweeted pax that they will charge cleaning fees for glitter, fake blood, etc. Not sure if they will, but they said they would.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I just received that email frpm uber..
> 
> Just wondering the pros and cons of driving?


Cons: Wears out your car and you make about $7 per hour.
Pro: Gets ya out of the house for awhile.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Uber tweeted pax that they will charge cleaning fees for glitter, fake blood, etc. Not sure if they will, but they said they would.


Really? For glitter and blood or you messing with us?

Doesn't seem real...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Really? For glitter and blood or you messing with us?
> 
> Doesn't seem real...


It's what they tweeted.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesting..


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

nope, not worth it for me. too much bs and will be god damned if I'm going to to respond to them.. Keep them in the dark


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I just received that email frpm uber..
> 
> Just wondering the pros and cons of driving?


I'll drive Saturday from probably 8am to 8pm and Sunday from 5am - noon. Sunday morning should be interesting.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

just drive surge rates. make some money on halloween.


----------

